# I want her to stop laying eggs



## cueboy007 (Oct 2, 2012)

My female hermann's has been laying eggs for the past 2 years, and I want her to take a break, and not lay more eggs this year. What I need to do?


----------



## dmmj (Oct 2, 2012)

Is there a male around?, you can't really stop them from laying as far as I know.


----------



## cueboy007 (Oct 2, 2012)

Yes, there is a male. 

I believe if there isnt a male, she will lay infertile eggs. But I am trying to find a way so she won't produce any, so she can recover.


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Oct 2, 2012)

If you want her to stop laying consistently you will need to separate the male from her. She wont just stop laying though, and there is no healthy way to make your tortoise stop laying eggs, its usually a sign that she is in good health and under good conditions when she is laying though. Is she sick?


----------



## dmmj (Oct 2, 2012)

Well separating first of all will help, and not all tortoises lay eggs like chickens do, some do some don't.


----------



## mainey34 (Oct 2, 2012)

Poor girl, remove the male.


----------



## cueboy007 (Oct 3, 2012)

She's not sick, but I feel egg laying drains her out of calcium and nutrition, so it's a good idea if she can take a break, and recover from this energy sucking exercise.


----------



## yagyujubei (Oct 3, 2012)

cueboy007 said:


> She's not sick, but I feel egg laying drains her out of calcium and nutrition, so it's a good idea if she can take a break, and recover from this energy sucking exercise.



If you increase calcium and nutrition during laying season, laying won't deplete her at all. Chickens do it all the time.


----------



## EricIvins (Oct 3, 2012)

You really do not understand how these animals work. Reptiles reproduce in a boom or bust cycle. When conditions are good, they will reproduce consistantly. When conditions are bad, they will not reproduce at all. This is not a bad thing. It actually should be telling you that you are doing things right........

You want her to stop? Negelct her for a while. That is the gist of it. That is the only way it will stop. There is nothing wrong with a female laying clutch after clutch as long as she is supported. It is actually a fairly simple concept, but one most Humans do not understand........Nature does though, and there are plenty of field studies to back this up.......


----------

